# Cutting laminate floor between door jambs



## 14cityofpines (Sep 17, 2008)

Does anyone have a tip for me on what tool is best for plunge-cutting a laminate floor located between two door jambs? I've seen the Fein Multimaster but realistically can't afford it. Bosch's PMF 180e, which is slightly less expensive, isn't due for several more weeks. I tried cutting with a dremel cross cut but my dremel started smoking! I do have a sawzall (sp?) but that thing is so unpredictably violent, I'm afraid I'd end up ruining the laminate beyond what'll get covered by the transition piece. The laminate flooring is laid on concrete slab (moisture barrier in between).
:huh:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How thick is the laminate. What material is the laminate? Are you trying to make a straight cut across the doorway? How clean does the cut have to be? How far beyond the cut does the laminate extend? Are you going to remove any excess.

In other words, tell us more about what you are trying to do.

George


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Are you trying to take a piece of laminate flooring out between the jambs to put a threshold in? I might try drilling a line of small holes if you have room to work on the waste side of the cut and then square if off with a very sharp chisel.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I think no matter which method I chose, the first thing I would do is scribe 2 lines with a razor knife of where exactly the waste is. The drill and chisel sounds like a winner to me. I own the Bosch flush cut, so I would use that. If the electricity went out, I'd use the drill and chisel.


----------



## 14cityofpines (Sep 17, 2008)

GeorgeC -- material is 3/8" wood laminate (Pergo); need a straight cut across the door jambs so I can place a transition (threshold); the threshold will cover @ .5" each side of the cut but if possible, I want to keep any damage to within .25". 

Rob -- is your Bosch the PMF 180E? How do you like that over the Fein Multimaster? 

Mike -- I'll scribe the two lines just like Rob mentioned and do the drill and chisel method you suggested. :thumbsup:

thanks guys :yes:


----------

